# Div dynamisch an Browser anpassen



## Alastorftw (17. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen liebe Leute,


Ich bin das erste mal hier im Forum unterwegs, also verzeiht mir falls ich dieses Thema im falschen Forum poste ( war mir nicht sicher ob hier oder CSS ).

Und zwar bezieht sich meine Frage darauf wie man ein Div dynamisch der Browserfenster breite anpassen kann. Nach außen hin besteht kein Maximum jedoch sollte es ein Minimum geben damit das Div nicht zu sehr "gequetscht" wird sozusagend.
Um konkreter zu werden würde ich gerne ein tabPanel-Element auf einer Seite anzeigen das über die komplette Breite der Seite geht und sich wie gesagt dynamisch der Browserfensterbreite anpasst. Ich bin nicht so ein HTML bzw. CSS freak und bin gerade am rumprobieren, also sry falls ich mich unverständlich ausdrücke^^.

P.S.: Ob man dies mit einem Div lösen muss weiß ich auch nicht, aber ich denke mal (?!) es wird so sein^^

MfG

Alastor


----------



## KireSchattenhaar (17. Oktober 2011)

Hey Alastor,

ich würde es via CSS lösen, meiner Meinung nach der einfachste Weg. Einfach der Div-Definition in der CSS-Datei Folgendes hinzufügen: "min-width:400px;"
Wichtig, "width" (also ohne "min-") darf dann nicht vorkommen.


----------



## fpvz (17. Oktober 2011)

Möglichkeiten:
- Breitenangabe in %
- dynamische Breite per Javascript

Gruß


----------



## Roflmao (19. Oktober 2011)

> ich würde es via CSS lösen, meiner Meinung nach der einfachste Weg. Einfach der Div-Definition in der CSS-Datei Folgendes hinzufügen: "min-width:400px;"
> Wichtig, "width" (also ohne "min-") darf dann nicht vorkommen.



Wieso darf ein einfaches width nicht vorkommen? 
Ich wuerde es so handhaben:

width: x%;
min-width: yyy px;


----------

